# 1 heartfelt tube vs 6 boveda packs !



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

This Post Is for Every Cigar Aficionado / Newbie out there.


I will try to make this as short a possible, and I really hope this post will help people that were experiencing the same issues and frustration that I had.

This is a link to another post of mine where I really struggled maintaining RH with the Boveda packets - search for "Boveda Packets Not Holding RH"

And let me fist BOLD THE FACT that while the Boveda packets might work just as they should for many others - IT DIDN'T WORK FOR ME - after many efforts mentioned in the link above.

To make things short, I've been smoking cigars for about 2 years, and I got really serious about cigars from the very beginning. Like many others I bought me all of the good not so expensive things with a lot of good reviews on them:

- A nice humidor (Quality Importers glass top desktop)
- Caliber IV hygrometer
- Boveda 72% - a pack of 20
- Boveda 2 packet cedar holder
- Distilled water, sponge etc. etc.
- Some nice cigars
- A nice cutter (Cuban Crafters)

I'm a guy that does everything by the book and so of course I went and seasoned and then re-seasoned my humidor including all the dividers and boveda cedar holder, all by the instructions of the mighty google and youtube.

In the end of the road, after doing almost every seal test, seal maintenance, re-seasoning, calibrating my hygrometer many times, and testing the boveda packets in a tupperware environment (which worked perfect only in Tupperware), and waiting many days, being very patient, I still couldn't get the mentioned 67-72% I was suppose to get from 6 boveda packs!! (72%) inside my 50ct humidor (25 cigars inside).

I read so many good reviews on these packets that I really wanted them to work, but it didn't - humi wouldn't go above 65%. 

So I decided to get a heartfelt 70RH tube, thinking maybe this could give me the 65-70% I needed. after all, heartfelt also has really good reviews on forums (didn't find them on amazon though). the only down side comparing to boveda - it needs to be recharged while boveda needs to be replaced - which is why I went with boveda in the first place (recharging hassle free).

Now that I'm getting a ROCK SOLID 70% inside my humidor after just 1 night of receiving the heartfelt 70RH tube, I cant be happier !

Yes, I know that it's a bit high, but i'm sure that a week from know and with more cigars added I will get the desired 65-68% i'm looking for.

There is also a nice informative video by "cigarobsession" about the heartfelt beads. just type in youtube - "How I Maintain My Cigar Humidity Beads In My Humidors And Coolidors".

So for everyone having similar difficulties holding RH - TRY HEARTFELT BEADS BEFORE YOU TRY TO FIX YOUR HUMIDOR SEAL !

I really hope this post will help all of the RH chasers out there.

Happy Puffing  

Over & Out.


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

Can you update in a week or so, to see how well the humidity is maintained


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

jacko said:


> Can you update in a week or so, to see how well the humidity is maintained


Of course ! Keep an eye on the post.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Maybe you just got a bad batch of Boveda packs? My 50ct Savoy humidor holds a perfect 65% with the Boveda packs.


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

anthony d said:


> Maybe you just got a bad batch of Boveda packs? My 50ct Savoy humidor holds a perfect 65% with the Boveda packs.


I tried both the boveda 65 and the 72, ordered them separately. The 65 didn't hold that good as well. I think that maybe the boveda packs are more suitable for higher end humidors.

Plus, the heartfelt tubes and beads can last years and what I really liked is they're recovery time- my humidor now recovers humidity way faster than the boveda packs after being opened and it reaches the stated 70, while boveda will give you about -5% than stated on the pack.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats on getting your RH under control. I would be cautious about using Bryan Glynn's tips for maintaining your HF beads as this method is not recommended by the manufacturer or the majority of the membership here on Puff.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I only use the packs in my traveldor and shipping cigars


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> There is also a nice informative video by "cigarobsession" about the heartfelt beads. just type in youtube - "How I Maintain My Cigar Humidity Beads In My Humidors And Coolidors"


oh dear.... your quoting the king of misinformation.
credibility gone.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Congrats on getting your RH under control. I would be cautious about using Bryan Glynn's tips for maintaining your HF beads as this method is not recommended by the manufacturer or the majority of the membership here on Puff.


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Im still having issues believing what I saw in that vid. "Ive been doing this for years" he says with conviction. Well Ive got news for him, he has been effing up royally for years! NEVER EVER submerse your beads like this moron did. Guaranteed way to wash all the salts out and render you beads useless for accurate humidity control. All they need when you see the RH starting to dip is a spritz with DISTILLED WATER NOT TAP WATER until about half of the beads turn clear.

The only thing I can assure you off with a difference between Boveda and HF beads is the HF beads will react faster to changes, no ifs ands or buts which leads me to believe one of two things is going on here. You either have dried out boveda packs or a leaky humidor.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I have to agree with everyone else. He made me warp my humidor by wiping it down. I really wouldn't trust anything he says due to his lack of knowledge. 
He reviewed a CC and didn't even bother to check, if it was authentic for crying out loud.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I also find that beads are a better solution for larger storage needs, such as a humidor/coolidor whatever.

I keep the Boveda packs for traveling and or shipping needs. 

Also concur with what has been said about soaking the HF beads. Years ago I accidentally over watered some and they turned clear and a week later black...never did that again!


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Congrats on getting your RH under control. I would be cautious about using Bryan Glynn's tips for maintaining your HF beads as this method is not recommended by the manufacturer or the majority of the membership here on Puff.


You guys are right, and i second that. What i forget to mention in my post obviously is that i submersed the tube in distilled water and only distilled water and than shaked it and wiped it off like he does. I too agree that tap water is a really bad idea.

Other than that, never really heard of the guy..

But should i avoid soaking it in distilled water? Just drizzle them on it? It's my first use of beads.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

Yeah you probably shouldn't soak them. The manufacturer doesn't recommend it either.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You guys are right, and i second that. What i forget to mention in my post obviously is that i submersed the tube in distilled water and only distilled water and than shaked it and wiped it off like he does. I too agree that tap water is a really bad idea.
> 
> Other than that, never really heard of the guy..
> 
> But should i avoid soaking it in distilled water? Just drizzle them on it? It's my first use of beads.


still wrong.

NEVER submerge your beads in water of any kind and NEVER shake the beads.

A fine mist to turn half of them white is all that you need to do.


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

huskers said:


> still wrong.
> 
> NEVER submerge your beads in water of any kind and NEVER shake the beads.
> 
> A fine mist to turn half of them white is all that you need to do.


So now what? 1 submerse and my beads are gone?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> So now what? 1 submerse and my beads are gone?


no, not necessarily.

If you let them soak in standing water it can ruin them.

It basically purges all the salts that regulate the RH.

The shaking thing breaks the beads too.

Broken beads still work but they are messy.

One time shouldn't ruin them unless you held them under water.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I would wait and see how your beads recover. In the meantime, get a plastic spray bottle and wash it out and let it dry. Fill it with distilled and when the beads need recharged just spritz them until 1/2 are turning clear. Hopefully they will be white when they dry out. Good luck.

I tried really hard to over ANALize this stuff when starting out, but quickly grew tired of futzing with it. My cigar life became more enjoyable when I got rid of a cheap humidor and went with Tupperware and then to a marine grade cooler.


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

huskers said:


> no, not necessarily.
> 
> If you let them soak in standing water it can ruin them.
> 
> ...


I held the tube under distilled water for like 20 seconds...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I held the tube under distilled water for like 20 seconds...


That's a pretty long time. :scared:

Let them dry out, recharge half of them with a mister and then watch and see what kind of RH they put out.

They very well could be ruined or they could be fine.

I'd be a little leery about them working properly so watch them closely.

Give them 24 hours in your humidor or whatever and then check your RH.


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I held the tube under distilled water for like 20 seconds...


As said before dont submerge or over-saturate the beads. If you only did it once, they are likely fine. I also would guess that the reason the humidity ticked up to 70% so quickly is you beads are likely over humidified, and are emitting water at a level significantly higher than 70%.

If your 50 count humidor is not being regulated properly with 6 Boveda packs, there is something wrong with your humi.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

DBragg said:


> As said before dont submerge or over-saturate the beads. If you only did it once, they are likely fine. I also would guess that the reason the humidity ticked up to 70% so quickly is you beads are likely over humidified, and are emitting water at a level significantly higher than 70%.
> 
> If your 50 count humidor is not being regulated properly with* 6 Boveda packs, there is something wrong with your humi*.


I agree.

6 boveda packs should be over kill for a humi that size.


----------



## Nestran (Sep 7, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Congrats on getting your RH under control. I would be cautious about using Bryan Glynn's tips for maintaining your HF beads as this method is not recommended by the manufacturer or the majority of the membership here on Puff.


Seconded. I have two 65% Heartfelt tubes and the older one is down about 1/4 inch due to dumping water into them. If you saturate them too fast they tend to crack and deteriorate. You also want some dry so they can do what they do, if they are all wet all the time they can't absorb spikes.
And, use distilled water, that tume I mentioned? the beads are all yellow/brown because I used tap water. They still work fine but I would think eventually they would end up failing due to impurities gumming them up.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

Nestran said:


> the beads are all yellow/brown because I used tap water.


They're yellow/brown because they're absorbing various impurities in the air put off by the cigars. Even beads that have only see the _gentlest spritz of water, triple-distilled from ice chipped from eight-million-year-old glaciers deep in the Antartic, applied by virgins wearing virgin cotton gloves_ will yellow over time.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have had a 5 Vegas 100 count humidor for going on two years now, and have had between 5-6 Boveda packs in there for at least a year now, and that thing is rock solid. I have had anywhere between 30 to over 120 or more sticks in there at once time, and never had an issue. I'm also on my third batch of restoring/reusing some ones that were going hard/crunchy, and again no problems.


----------



## Nestran (Sep 7, 2013)

jcazz said:


> They're yellow/brown because they're absorbing various impurities in the air put off by the cigars. Even beads that have only see the _gentlest spritz of water, triple-distilled from ice chipped from eight-million-year-old glaciers deep in the Antartic, applied by virgins wearing virgin cotton gloves_ will yellow over time.


Great. I told the wife I needed a virgin so my beads would stay white, there goes that excuse. :mmph:


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

DBragg said:


> If your 50 count humidor is not being regulated properly with 6 Boveda packs, there is something wrong with your humi.


I have another new 20ct humi (seasoned for 14 days with one 84 Boveda pack) - it has 2 of the same 72 packs inside along with aprox 40 petit coronas inside - doesn't go above 64%........


----------



## Jeff_2pra (Feb 14, 2014)

I have not had to worry with RH since I got my Boveda packs. I have a cheap 50ct and 3 Boveda in there, and it holds rock solid. This has to be the first time I have seen someone have such bad issues with Boveda packs.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I have another new 20ct humi (seasoned for 14 days with one 84 Boveda pack) - it has 2 of the same 72 packs inside along with aprox 40 petit coronas inside - doesn't go above 64%........


you have 6 bovedas(!) in a 50 ct, and 2 in a 20ct...

if you're having issues they are dried out.

they can still 'appear' wet when they're dried a bit.

recharge them and you'll see they'll work fine.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

What temp readings are you getting inside the humidors? I ask because we are in a heat wave where I am. If your temp inside the humi is high those boveda might have actually been doing your cigars good at the 64rh readings. If your temps are high and you can lower them to 70 degrees inside the humidor I would bet the bovedas would get you within a few points under their specified RH in a wood humidor.


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

six10 said:


> What temp readings are you getting inside the humidors? I ask because we are in a heat wave where I am. If your temp inside the humi is high those boveda might have actually been doing your cigars good at the 64rh readings. If your temps are high and you can lower them to 70 degrees inside the humidor I would bet the bovedas would get you within a few points under their specified RH in a wood humidor.


That's actually interesting what you're saying... because I started using bovedas in the summer and as far as I can remember (including now) the temp was always between 79-82, even when the AC was on. BTW, My humidors are in the closet.

Are you saying the Bovedas know how to manage temp and RH ?...


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I want to throw in an interesting thing I saw this week from HF. I ordered a small puck and this instruction to recharge came with it:

"Using a bowl or dish pour enough distilled water into the bottom of the bowl or dish so the depth of the distilled water is approximately 1/8" - 1/4" deep. Lay the Heartfelt Humidifier face down in the distilled water and allow the beads to soak up the moisture. When roughly 80-90% of the beads have turned clear remove the Heartfelt Humidifier from the distilled water. Shake off the excess distilled water from the Heartfelt Humidifier and dry the unit off with a clean towel or paper towel."

So, although not all beads are submerged, some will be, sitting in 1/4" of water. Then David says to shake off the moisture after nearly 90% are clear. I take these instructions as saying that some of us are being too cautious with his products. It's a great item and resilient to human error. I still wouldn't do what that Cigar Obsession guy does, but I also wouldn't worry what a little excess water and shaking would do to them.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

TheWorldIsYours said:


> That's actually interesting what you're saying... because I started using bovedas in the summer and as far as I can remember (including now) the temp was always between 79-82, even when the AC was on. BTW, My humidors are in the closet.
> 
> Are you saying the Bovedas know how to manage temp and RH ?...


No, just that if he has high temps and lower RH with the bovedas as opposed to high temps and 70rh with the beads, that for now he might be better off with the former. Referring to "actual humidity" charts when higher than 70 degrees is a factor, if you add the temp inside humidor plus the RH I think you want it to total 135 to 140. (78 degrees and say 70rh would equal 148 which would be a high actual humidity). As always, there's the smoke test which I know we all love to perform.


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

UPDATE 12/07/2014 - after drying the tube a bit with cold air using a hair dryer - humi is steady on 66%


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Laynard said:


> I want to throw in an interesting thing I saw this week from HF. I ordered a small puck and this instruction to recharge came with it:
> 
> "Using a bowl or dish pour enough distilled water into the bottom of the bowl or dish so the depth of the distilled water is approximately 1/8" - 1/4" deep. Lay the Heartfelt Humidifier face down in the distilled water and allow the beads to soak up the moisture. When roughly 80-90% of the beads have turned clear remove the Heartfelt Humidifier from the distilled water. Shake off the excess distilled water from the Heartfelt Humidifier and dry the unit off with a clean towel or paper towel."
> 
> So, although not all beads are submerged, some will be, sitting in 1/4" of water. Then David says to shake off the moisture after nearly 90% are clear. I take these instructions as saying that some of us are being too cautious with his products. It's a great item and resilient to human error. I still wouldn't do what that Cigar Obsession guy does, but I also wouldn't worry what a little excess water and shaking would do to them.


That is interesting.

Completely different than what he told me via email.


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

*This is taken from their website:*

Question that are often asked; "Are Heartfelt Humidification Beads the same as ordinary desiccant silica gel?" Definitely NOT! Heartfelt Humidification Beads beads give off water vapor, as well as absorb it, to maintain a specific RH which is ideal for a cigars particular need. This is not the case with silica gel which can only absorb water then must be dried out after it is saturated. By nature silica gel is not meant to control humidity, only lower it. Humidification beads are the premier product for precise control in terms of performance, cost effectiveness, and simplicity.

One good point to remember is Heartfelt Humidification Beads have an indefinite life span. There is nothing to wear out and all that is needed to maintain them is either the addition of distilled water or the drying out of the beads if they become water logged.

VERY IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!

You will notice that every time I mention the fluid that is added to the Heartfelt Humidification Beads I say "distilled water". This is extremely important; anything other than distilled water will ultimately ruin the beads. All the impurities in tap water will be drawn in by the beads and remain there. Ultimately the beads will get plugged up and not work anymore. The same is true with any type of humidifier solution (also known as 50/50 solution) this will also ruin the beads in the long run.

DO NOT immerse you beads in distilled water or dip the beads in distilled water. Trying to add distilled water this way will ultimately rinse out the salts that the beads are impregnated with. This rinsing off of the salts will ultimately make the beads not be able to hold the given rh level that they are set for.

"How do I add distilled water to the beads when they get dry?"

There are a number of ways to do this. You can just pour distilled water on the beads. A lot of folks do it this way but the beads can fracture when it is done this way. One thing to remember, fracturing will not affect the efficiency of the beads or ruin them in any way, they will still do their job.

My 1/2 ounce humi tube takes 1-2 teaspoons of distilled water,

The 1 ounce humi tube takes 2-3 teaspoons of distilled water,

The 2 ounce humi tube takes 3-4 teaspoons of distilled water,

The four ounce humi tube takes 4-5 teaspoons of distilled water,

½ pound takes approximately 1-1 ½ tablespoons,

1 pound takes approximately 3-4 tablespoons.

You can put a container of distilled water, like a bowl, next to the beads and let them absorb the distilled water in this way. When they have absorbed all they can remove the bowl. This method is effective but takes a while for the beads to absorb the water.

The method I use and prefer is using a spray bottle. I purchased an inexpensive spray bottle at the grocery store and filled it with distilled water. When the beads need water I just spray them until they have absorbed enough distilled water. This method will work well if you have the beads in a bag or dish.

" If my beads are going white, should I add distilled water until they are all clear? "

The optimal is to have about 60% to 70% of the beads clear. Don't try to get them all clear because if you do they cannot absorb any sudden rise in humidity in your humi.

"What do I put the beads in?"

A great variety of containers are possible. You can use a Heartfelt drawstring mesh bag, Heartfelt Humi Tubes, place the beads in a shot glass or small dish, put them is a leftover container with holes drilled in the lid, nylon stockings (be careful stealing them from your wife or significant other) or any other container. The main point of whatever container you choose is to have the greatest amount of surface area as possible. If possible the beads should be no more than 1 to 1 ½ inches deep, this way they will work the best.

"How can I tell when the beads need water?"

This is very easy. The color of the beads is the dead give away. When they are full of distilled water they are pretty much clear and when they are completely dried out they are a bright white. Believe me you will be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a different view sorta. I don't believe this thread. You can put 6 boveda in a cardboard box in the size of a 50 ct. and until they dry out it will keep humidity to -/+ 1 rh. That humidor is total crap, and the dry Israeli air sucking it out, or this is made up. IMO yes but think guys...one guy in thousands can't get proper humidity from a boveda? Like some of the humans talk to hear themselves talk, but never say anything.
:dunno::boxing:


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

Pj201 said:


> I have a different view sorta. I don't believe this thread. You can put 6 boveda in a cardboard box in the size of a 50 ct. and until they dry out it will keep humidity to -/+ 1 rh. That humidor is total crap, and the dry Israeli air sucking it out, or this is made up. IMO yes but think guys...one guy in thousands can't get proper humidity from a boveda? Like some of the humans talk to hear themselves talk, but never say anything.
> :dunno::boxing:


FYI, i have 2 different glass top humidors, both tripple checked for seal issues from every possible angle. Plus, i bought them at cheaphumidors which claims to check every humidor seal prior to shipping.

Also, all of the spaces in my humi are sealed with aquarium grade sealant including the outer glass spaces between the glass and the wood. TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THIS - I DO NOT HAVE A BAD SEAL.

It leaves me with either 2 of the following possible conclusions:

1. I got a bad batch of bovedas (which could be unlikely due to the fact that they work perfect inside tupperwares)

2. I'm the first one to use large packs of boveda (or any bovedas) inside a wooden humidor in Israel, which could be very possible cuz i didn't find any cigar shop that sells them. even when i asked the local cigar stores about them, they didn't know what i was talking about.

So maybe the Boveda packs can't handle the Israeli climate?....

Either way, the Heartfelt Tube Works like a charm inside my humi now.. so i'm good, and i'll keep this post updated about the RH in the next days.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well at least you have something that works for you mate. Good deal. Welcome to puff! And watch out for flying rockets and stuff mate. :bounce:


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I am a boveda man all the way. Although I may overdo it ( 12-15 packs per 75 qt cooler), I have never had a single issue with my rh. The packs also don't seem to die. Most are a year old and feel like new.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> I am a boveda man all the way. Although I may overdo it ( 12-15 packs per 75 qt cooler), I have never had a single issue with my rh. The packs also don't seem to die. Most are a year old and feel like new.


I too have 3 75s with over a year old bovedas and they are almost like new. 2 have cigars, one holds my leaf for rolling.


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks a Lot pal !

Glad to be part of the puff community. 

We stand strong and will fight against terrorism wherever it may be. The world doesn't really have an idea about what's really going on here. 

Hamas is hiding behind women & children using them as a human sheild while sending rockets on our cities. Therefore IDF will do it's best to avoid civilian casualties, but there is a limit to that as well.

Hopefully this Evil organization will see it's end as soon as possible, and peaceful times will come (saving a partagas black label for that) 

Thank you for the cheer up


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Glad it worked out. Yeah your avg temps right now are quite high. I would try for low 60's rh and see how they draw. Good luck.


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

UPDATE 26/07/2014

The RH seems to stay between 65-70 as long as i keep the tube sprayed with the right amount of distilled water.
Still working on how much spraying will give me the desired 67-68%. if sprayed too much it will go above 70%.
Right now it's trial and error, but i'm getting there. no doubt that it requires more handling than boveda.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

There are a couple different sized bovedas. Are you using the large packets? I have them in 4 humis and all stay close to 65%. I also have a 150 qt cooler with only 4 packs in it and it's also spot on.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

sullen said:


> you have 6 bovedas(!) in a 50 ct, and 2 in a 20ct...
> 
> if you're having issues they are dried out.
> 
> ...


Thanks @sullen!! Recharge (reusing Boveda packs after bringing them back from drying out) was the word I was looking for when I wrote my post, and I couldn't remember the term for some crazy reason!!!

I also forgot to mention that I use the small ones in the travel humidor, and they keep the cigars from drying out.


----------



## TheWorldIsYours (Jun 21, 2014)

Bshambo said:


> There are a couple different sized bovedas. Are you using the large packets? I have them in 4 humis and all stay close to 65%. I also have a 150 qt cooler with only 4 packs in it and it's also spot on.


Using the large ones..


----------

